# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] P1KCL4006D/06

## dvavoul

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κρέμασε η πόρτα της συντήρησης και βρίσκει πάνω στην πόρτα της κατάψυξης. Αφαίρεσα την πόρτα γιατί υποψιαζόμουν τον μεντεσέ και τελικά βρήκα ότι έχει σπάσει το κάτω μέρος της πόρτας. Αλλάζει αυτό; Μπορώ να το αφαιρέσω και να τοποθετήσω καινούργιο;
Δείτε την φωτογραφία. DSC_0242.jpg

----------


## tipos

Δυο είναι οι λύσεις.
Βάζεις ένα κομμάτι λαμαρίνα και ένα πλαστικό υπόθετο γενικού τύπου ή κάνεις αλλαγή φοράς στις πόρτες εφόσον σε βολεύει. 
Η αντικατάσταση με καινούργια πόρτα είναι απαγορευτική λύση από άποψη κόστους.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

θα μπορούσε να μπει τετράγωνου προφίλ δοκός αλουμίνιο και πριτσίνια μικρά εξωτερικά / εσωτερικά της πόρτας αν δεν μας χαλάει εμφανισιακά , μέχρι την βίδα της φωτογραφίας και σε ίδιο ύψος με το πλαστικό σπασμένο κομμάτι , το θέμα είναι ότι για να ανοίξει το ακριβές σημείο της τρύπας του πλαστικού υποδοχής του πίρου του μεντεσέ , θα πρέπει να την ξανατοποθετήσει την πόρτα παρουσία του μεντεσέ και να σημαδέψει τρυπήσει αργότερα το ακριβές σημείο για την τρύπα .

----------


## tipos

Η τρύπα μπορεί να γίνει με αντιγραφή χρησιμοποιώντας ένα χαρτί. Το βάζει στην πάνω τρύπα, σημαδεύει και το βάζει αντίστροφα στο κάτω μέρος για να δει που ακριβώς θα τρυπήσει.

----------

